# New Covers Released!



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Some new covers kindly revealed by the authors!




















LotN


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Went looking for Ruinstorm info and found this interview. https://forum.eternalcrusade.com/threads/horus-heresy-novels.61082/

Theres some interesting bits ive not seen before.

Edit: The top interview, click to expand.


----------



## evanswolves (Jun 16, 2013)

more!


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Nice find Evans! Got another one here as well.

(Also a Rogue Trader omnibus? Guess which three books I just got off eBay recently... oh well they were cheap anyway.)


LotN


----------



## evanswolves (Jun 16, 2013)

3 more


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

I wonder when The Ashes of Prospero is set. Could it be in the Ahriman bookseries era?


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

evanswolves said:


> 3 more


Love them! Where are you finding all these?!


LotN


----------



## evanswolves (Jun 16, 2013)

i nicked them from https://twitter.com/blacklibrarium


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

One more new cover, and it's the BEST ONE YET!!!


LotN


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Ooooh, looks like a sequel to his last genestealer novel with the escaping cultists.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

There's also a few new names in there. Nice to see some new blood in the BL ranks.


----------



## Knockagh (Mar 31, 2016)

Ferrus cover looks amazing! Very nice indeed.
Ruinstorm by Annandale, boy am I bored of that mans writing. Cool cover but not looking forward to that plodding read.


----------



## jamesvalentine (Mar 28, 2017)

wait...that's what the lion looks like?
....BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

jamesvalentine said:


> wait...that's what the lion looks like?
> ....BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!


Actually not the first pic of him.


----------



## evanswolves (Jun 16, 2013)

jamesvalentine said:


> wait...that's what the lion looks like?
> ....BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!


Oh shit, thats the Lion, didnt look at the cover that long, i thought it was Jaghati Khan :laugh2::laugh2::laugh2::laugh2:


----------



## jamesvalentine (Mar 28, 2017)

It's matt ward in power armour


----------



## Roganzar (Feb 16, 2014)

jamesvalentine said:


> wait...that's what the lion looks like?
> ....BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!


Holy Terra, right?
Why does he look all scruffy? I mean I know he's supposed to have been this feral child playing at being a knight and all but he has more facial hair than the Wolf King.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Lord of the Night said:


> Some new covers kindly revealed by the authors!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Never quite been a fan of the art-style for the Primarchs-series-covers, but Ferrus Manus looks damn awesome there. But what is up with the faces on Ruinstorm?! No no!!


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

The Lion have blond hair and a black beard. Whats up with that?


----------



## Knockagh (Mar 31, 2016)

forkmaster said:


> Lord of the Night said:
> 
> 
> > Some new covers kindly revealed by the authors!
> ...


I know they aren't overly popular but I think the Primarchs covers have been awesome. I even like the white eyes!
And I know they are popular but I've rarely liked a heresy cover. I can think of 2 I actually like. Garrow vow of Faith and Horus Rises. Other than that I think they look pretty daft. But maybe I'm not a very good art critic!


----------



## Entarion (Oct 25, 2009)

Brother Lucian said:


> The Lion have blond hair and a black beard. Whats up with that?


That is bothering me a bit as well. But maybe he wouldn't look so badass with blond beard. He looks pretty good on cover of Angels of Caliban but I totally mistook him with Khan on Ruinstorm cover.

I have different image in my head but if they will choose this style for final miniature I will be quite pleased.

And what is with this chainsword he is holding? Has his sword been broken at that time ?


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Entarion said:


> That is bothering me a bit as well. But maybe he wouldn't look so badass with blond beard. He looks pretty good on cover of Angels of Caliban but I totally mistook him with Khan on Ruinstorm cover.
> 
> I have different image in my head but if they will choose this style for final miniature I will be quite pleased.
> 
> And what is with this chainsword he is holding? Has his sword been broken at that time ?


Reread Angels of Caliban, G-man broke his sword at the end.


----------



## jamesvalentine (Mar 28, 2017)

Roganzar said:


> Holy Terra, right?
> Why does he look all scruffy? I mean I know he's supposed to have been this feral child playing at being a knight and all but he has more facial hair than the Wolf King.


looks like Matt Ward...so the primarch of the angels was Ward?!?! explains so much...confirms signs of chaos


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Knockagh said:


> I know they aren't overly popular but I think the Primarchs covers have been awesome. I even like the white eyes!
> And I know they are popular but I've rarely liked a heresy cover. I can think of 2 I actually like. Garrow vow of Faith and Horus Rises. Other than that I think they look pretty daft. But maybe I'm not a very good art critic!


I would just say our tastes differs, and that's okay, You are more drawn to the Primarchs-series and I'm more towards the general style of the HH, with several exceptions. A cover could be hit and miss there. But I have said before the only good thing going for that spinn-off-series is that the covers are consistent at least. 

I also wanna add in on that I have always pictured the Lion as with clean-shaven face and will continue to do so until FW tells me otherwise. But it's good they went with the blonde haircolour.


----------

